# New High-Tech Gauze Looks To Save Lives



## Chimpie (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought this was interesting.



> While cloth gauze has been the standard since World War I, a new high-tech gauze may soon be saving lives
> 
> Nanoparticles are one of the hottest fields of studies.  These tiny molecules promise to revolutionize everything from medicine, to computing, to power, to water purification.  The diverse uses being discovered are only limited by the difficulties in bringing this incredibly promising technology to market.
> 
> Now the scientific community is enthralled by a perhaps unexpected new use of the particles -- high-tech gauze.  By using a special gauze fabric, permeated with Kaolin clay which is rich in aluminosilicate nanoparticles, scientists have discovered they can dramatically inducing clotting that is nothing short of a medical miracle.


Source Link


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 28, 2008)

isn't it like that hemostatic gauze? when the blood touches it it kinda melts down and covers the wound... http://store.k12webstore.com/mkgz24.html (for those of you who don't know what it is)


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Apr 28, 2008)

thats all quite interesting i hadn't heard of that before


----------



## jordanfstop (Apr 29, 2008)

ah yes, quik-clot..we carry it here (bls ambulance.) 

a paramedic here was honored in using it from a motorcycle accident. 

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080325/NEWS03/803250377/1019/RSS0102


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 29, 2008)

quik-clot is actually against our protocols here, along with burn gel, simply because anything that goins into or onto the wound has to be removed, most likly by scrubbing, so I'm assuming those that made our protocols were thinking more about the patients pain  lol


----------



## firecoins (Apr 29, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> quik-clot is actually against our protocols here, along with burn gel, simply because anything that goins into or onto the wound has to be removed, most likly by scrubbing, so I'm assuming those that made our protocols were thinking more about the patients pain  lol



all bleeding and all pain stops eventually.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 29, 2008)

the trick is get it to happen before they die :/


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 29, 2008)

firecoins said:


> all bleeding and all pain stops eventually.



ha yea, but protocols are protocols, I'm sure they will change eventually.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 29, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> ha yea, but protocols are protocols, I'm sure they will change eventually.



Yep, protocols always change right after the lawsuit!^_^


----------



## Ops Paramedic (May 5, 2008)

That sounds like another useful tool that can aid us in our work.  I've seen the quick clot products around here, but more on the training side of things, not operational.  Its the same with the combitube, services don't purchase them, as they are to expensive (possibly due to being imported).  

Hopefully the combat gauze will offer a more afforable purchase price.  It will be interesting to see it work!!


----------

